# Where to find carbon paper



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive been looking around for carbon paper and i have not been having any luck. I really dont want to have to order it. Where do you guys get it from?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to the area Hobby Lobby store. Anywhere that does Arts/ Crafts


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

staples sells small packs (100?) for about 20 bucks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Any office supply store.\

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Other than office supply stores like Office Depot, and Staples, most variety stores like Target, K Mart, Walmart, and drug stores, have it in their stationery section. I've even found it at some grocery stores in the school supply section.










 







.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

2nd the art/craft store....check to see if you have an art supply store, they will have big sheets of it. or if you have any schools/colleges with art programs in the area find out where they buy their stuff from.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

If you want graphite paper then you can buy that from Hobby Lobby. Carbon paper uses a wax to transfer the drawing and you may find it stains your wood. Assuming you want to transfer a pattern.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

checked online at michaels and AC Moore and didnt see any. I went to staples and they didnt carry it.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

just checked again on ac moore and they have graphite paper not carbon so looks like ill be making a trip over there tomorrow.


----------

